
Show HN: Keep Women in Tech (Over 40% quit tech mid-career) - siderly
http://keepwomen.com/
======
PaulHoule
There is a high rate of burnout for men in tech too.

There certainly are real forms of bias and discrimination but "women's
problems" AND "black problems" intersect with "people problems" \-- which is
one reason why these problems are so intractable.

------
drvortex
40% of women quit tech mid-career. That is a just a statement of fact (I
presume). But is that a bad thing ? I mean, it is possible that there are
several good reasons for the phenomenon.

